
I've realized that I'm a bad programmer - luizsol
http://luizsol.com/i-am-a-bad-programmer/
======
blastbeat
Ok so the author inherited a project (in R!) as an intern, and successfully
finished it in 3 months. He delivered, that's good, not bad. After that, he
wished to reinvent the system to make it better. That's not per se bad, but
the problem IMO is that his wish was granted (maybe due to his earlier
success), clients payed, and apparently he wasn't accompanied by a senior
during that task. Somebody should have explained him earlier, that everything
has its tradeoffs, including OOP and all the other stuff. Now the author
curses OOP and flirts with microservices. For me it seems that he is not a bad
programmer, but works in a company which does not care enough about its junior
devs.

~~~
greenyoda
Good points. To which I'd add:

> My boss was able to implement a feature using Node.js and 20 lines of code
> that I thought that would take me at least 200 (he’d never programmed in
> JavaScript before).

That just means that their boss has more experience (perhaps a lot more
experience) than they have. Being an inexperienced programmer is something we
all went through at some point in our careers, and doesn't mean we were bad
programmers. I'd say a bad programmer is someone who doesn't want to learn new
things or listen to advice on how they can improve themselves.

